# Homemade clutch for honey extractor



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Homemade clutch*

Hi Beedraggle, your clutch set-up looks great. Very neat. A small suggestion is to make sure that the surface of the large bolt/pulley shaft has a smooth surface and that there is a possibility for lubricating the pulleys as they rotate on that shaft. Good luck and let us know how it wil work with the extractor. Take care and have fun.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

It is a lot like the clutch on the industrial sewing machine motors. Looking at the your design you could easily hook a lever to control the amount of pressure pressing the against the pulleys. That way you can start with a slow speed and speed up. This is how the speed on an industrial sewing machine is controlled. 

So how much brain time did this project take?


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I got a jump start by looking at the design of the old Maxant clutch which helped a lot. Then it took about two weeks to round up all the parts as few things had to be ordered and shipped. Once I had all the parts, assembly went fairly quick. I was lucky to have an old AC motor laying around that I didn’t have to buy. I like your lever idea as I’ll probably get tired of bending over to tighten and loosen the wing nut when extracting. I’ll also take Alex’s suggestion and keep an oil can close by to lubricate the bolt shaft while the clutch it’s in operation. I got into this project because I didn’t want to spend $430 bucks for a DC motor and controller from Brushy Mtn.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

The motor and variable speed clutch off an old exercise tread mill found at a yard sale will work well to accomplish the same thing for $20.00.:lookout:


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

It has been a long time since I saw a working treadmill for $20 at a yard sale or on Craigslist.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> It has been a long time since I saw a working treadmill for $20 at a yard sale or on Craigslist.


Around here you would be hard pressed to give one away!:lookout:
Everyone is working so hard to make ends meet a treadmill is what their life feels like.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I posted last fall with pictures about using a treadmill motor on my maxant. The bonus is you just turn the dial to change the speed. Got the treadmill free


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> I posted last fall with pictures about using a treadmill motor on my maxant. The bonus is you just turn the dial to change the speed. Got the treadmill free


Wow! We must think alike. A twenty saved is a twenty earned. I will have to go back and read your post.


----------

